# Places to get mail order plants?



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

What are good places to get mail order plants? Are there any in Canada?


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't know of any in Canada but here are three in the USA that are very good. 
http://www.floridadriftwood.com/ 
http://photosyntheticaquatics.com
http://www.azgardens.com/index.php


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, aquariumgarden.com if you arent in CA.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We have a link to Aquarium Garden at the bottom of the Index page. If you are going to purchase from them, please support this site by going through that link.

Thanks!


----------

